# New machine ?



## eagleplumbing99 (Sep 19, 2013)

I recently started my plumbing service company (June 2013). 

I had an old HEAVY large sewer machine and a smaller one. The larger machine kept giving me motor fits, it was VERY old and the smaller one, the motor burnt up on me. 

I bought both used and only used them 1 time.

Since I have had 3 calls for stoppages. 1 I passed onto another plumber, the other 2 I've cleared with my toilet hand auger. 

My question is, I hear from my other plumbing buddies that a sewer machine will pay itself off in only a few calls. In 3 months I've had 3 calls, so I have a hard time investing in an expensive tool to have it sitting in my shop "waiting" to be called to duty.

I looked around and Home Depot sells used Electric Eels, same ones they rent ($50 for 4 hours, $71 for all day). New from Home Depot they are around $1200, used they are around $400. Does anyone have reviews, pro vs cons of the Electric Eel? It's the one w/ the 75' cable. I'm nervous about buying one used from Home Depot, they said they would warranty it for 90 days, I worry it will sit in my shop for 90 days, then when I need it, boom no worky.

Here is the link to the actual machine: http://www.midlandhardware.com/578375.html#.UkDvV9Jwok8

Home Depot also sells a smaller machine by Ridgid. It is new for $499 + tax. It seems to have decent reviews but I'm not sure if it's contractor grade. Any reviews, thoughts?

http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-K-400-Drain-Cleaner-24853/100595071#.UkDvmtJwok8

If the above are not what you would suggest can you point me in the right direction?

I work by myself so I can't lift one of those heavy buggers in and out of my truck by myself. The old one I had weighed close to $240 lbs.

Once I get more years in w/ my company I can see a camera and cable machine would be a good direction to go, but starting out I can't afford those up-front costs. Plus like I said earlier I haven't been getting blown-up with those kind of service calls to justify the cost.

Thank you for any suggestions, tips, advice.

Gus


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

K-400 is ok as a starter I suppose. We have one, but I prefer k-60 almost every time(sectional, not drum type). 400 will develop enough power for simple stoppages. Slower rpm's. it accepts rigid heads for the 5/8 cable. Not really big enough to clear main line stoppages in my opinion. Here, stoppages are usually cleared from the vent stack on the roof. 400 is too bulky to carry on a roof without disassembling. Biggest advantage is that it's good for going through floor drains and wall arms without making a big mess.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Here's the deal with used machines, any faulty parts make the whole purchase becomes pointless as people seem to charge premiums for 2nd hand machines.

For drum machines one can do a lot worse than the Gorlitz GO62. For the cost of one mainline machine, you get three drums with 3/8", 1/2", and 5/8" cable than can handle a good chunk of work. Poly drums keeps the mess at bay. 

For lots of stairs, basements, roofs, sectionals seem to be popular. Ask around at your supply house and see what is popular in your area.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

If your not going to buy quality. Your not going to make money. When I first started out I tried cheap just because I was short on money. Cost me more with cheap than quality. Bit the bullet and got quality machines. I had a k60 with 100' of cable sit in my truck for a year before I ever used it. I have toe spartin 100's one I used all the time and one is a back up. Have a k760 with 200' of 3/4 cable haven't used it in 7 month this year. But I have it all ready to go if I need it.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a Drum and a Sectional machine. 95% of the time I go for the sectional. It just seems to do a better job imho.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

This is what I started with and stayed with,,,, for tubs k sinks small branch lines,,, it lasted 25 years plus,,,, http://www.gorlitz.com/pc_product_detail.asp?key=2C2B2C0C22A748F289925C06B16CD3BF
This for sewer laterals. http://www.gorlitz.com/pc_combined_...C05A6E&pc_id=6E78F15D56C04EB18D67357FA4C05A6E

Giving away jobs when you need jobs is bummer city. 
That first machine goes for around $600 but you get a 1/4 and a 3/8 reel.
The 2nd is 2500 ish w/o a feeder
If I could find a used gorlitz for sale and it ran, I would buy it. They are indestructible. 
But this is west coast advice. The ones closer to the wrong coast will say sectionals. That's like a foreign language to me. Good luck


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

theplungerman said:


> But this is west coast advice. The ones closer to the wrong coast will say sectionals. That's like a foreign language to me. Good luck


Yo hablo sectional.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a k50 for small drains like sinks and tubs floor drains got a used one for 400. Only needed to be cleans up works great . And I have a k1500 for main sewer lines both are grate machines


----------



## eagleplumbing99 (Sep 19, 2013)

Very good, thank you for the responses and great information.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Letterrip said:


> K-400 is ok as a starter I suppose. We have one, but I prefer k-60 almost every time(sectional, not drum type). 400 will develop enough power for simple stoppages. Slower rpm's. it accepts rigid heads for the 5/8 cable. Not really big enough to clear main line stoppages in my opinion. Here, stoppages are usually cleared from the vent stack on the roof. 400 is too bulky to carry on a roof without disassembling. Biggest advantage is that it's good for going through floor drains and wall arms without making a big mess.


I agree. You can find good deals on ebay for suitcase style k60s sometimes. 7/8 & 5/8 cable. Just need to get the collet adapter. I have one about 30 years old. Runs like a champ. Only replaced the clutch once. I also have a k50 and a k1500 that comes out a couple times a year. All are great. 

I got the k50 at apawn shop. They wanted 300. Got it for 100.

Whatever you get. It will not be a waste of money.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Letterrip said:


> Yo hablo sectional.


Hahaha
It's probably a basement issue. If I lived somewhere where I had to go in basements on a regular basis I would most likely have a sectional. But since I don't, drum machine all the way baby.


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

theplungerman said:


> Hahaha
> It's probably a basement issue. If I lived somewhere where I had to go in basements on a regular basis I would most likely have a sectional. But since I don't, drum machine all the way baby.


Absolutely no basements down here. :laughing:


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

PlumbDumber said:


> Absolutely no basements down hear. :laughing:


We have some, but very rare.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

In south Florida, a basement is called a swimming pool. Water table starts around 6' below grade in much of the area.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

And then there is my neck of the woods. In central New York state 80% of homes have basements. Most guys around here are sectional lovers. I run drums because it's cleaner when working in someone's finished basement. Lugging it back up the stairs sucks but there's a drawback to everything.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Like I keep telling my wife, you can't have everything.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I love my K-60. I also have a General Super Vee for small drains. Thing is, I'm not very busy and sometimes go months without a drain to clean. It took about 4 years to pay for the drain equipment - and that's not counting expenses or wages. But I'll never wear it out. I've got 150' of cable for the K-60 and sometimes need all of it.


----------



## timrath (Sep 28, 2013)

I agree sectional is much better especially with sewers that have above ground cleanouts. Sectionals have more flexiblity to get around bends. I use a general I-95 that does it all, kitchen drains, bathtubs, lavs, and sewer mains. But we also have a ridgid k-50 and a k-60 that havn't had a problem for 25 plus years. Just gotta keep them greased


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Herk said:


> I love my K-60. I also have a General Super Vee for small drains. Thing is, I'm not very busy and sometimes go months without a drain to clean. It took about 4 years to pay for the drain equipment - and that's not counting expenses or wages. But I'll never wear it out. I've got 150' of cable for the K-60 and sometimes need all of it.



Herk thats because where you live most houses still use their outhouses
so you don't have many drains to clean lol :thumbup:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I am a self taught drain guy. I made lot's of errors to start, and still make some, but not as many. Our shop has a Ridgid K-500 (old version of K-1500,) a Spartan 100, a General Mini-Rooter, a General Super-Vee, and a General cart jetter. We are using the jetter more and more, we rent a camera when needed, and I have discovered I really don't like to do any drain cleaning without a camera. What's nice is being able to jet while watching with the camera. The customers really love it. We download the thumbdrive movies into our computer and then email them to our customers. 
I would suggest that any brand has good and bad machines, but most of the problems comes from being used beyond their capabilities. Take care of any machine and it will take care of you. Cameras will let you see what is really going on, and prevent you from making mistakes, help you make the decision on what machine to use, and will verify either success or if it's time for a dig up and repipe.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've heard of people jetting while cameraing. Oven ever done it, love you see a video of it being done


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Will said:


> I've heard of people jetting while cameraing. Oven ever done it, love you see a video of it being done


I will go to our shop later and try to figure out how to email the downloads. I am not posting it because there is audio as well. Pm me your email addy


----------

